# 5 boxes of bottles for free



## mikmis (Mar 27, 2009)

a buddy of mine at work said he had several boxes of bottles and was about to through them out .he bought them at a garage sale with a lot of outher junk, he said, and his wife wanted him to get rid of them.well i figured they would be mostly junkers so i wasn't verry excited but i stoped after work to check them out .there was alot of common stuff in there but than i started seeing local embossed meds.i told him there might be some realy good ones here and he said take them.there were probably 50 to 70 bottles total and it took all nite just to sort them out .
       after all was sorted there were 11 local meds,1 local hutch and a couple of others than might be ok too i'm going to post some pics and see what you guys think .


----------



## mikmis (Mar 27, 2009)

this one says preston of new hampshire


----------



## mikmis (Mar 27, 2009)

not sure if this is real or not it says keep em flyin buy another defense bond today.it's from a denver dairy


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep that milk is real. Be careful cleaning it that ACL stuff comes off sometimes.
 Post some pix of the local meds...


----------



## mikmis (Mar 27, 2009)

i still have alot of cleaning to do but heres a shot of the local longmont colorado meds and a longmont hutch.there were also two from holdrege neb.


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 27, 2009)

Wish People Gave me Boxes of bottles...let alone local ones...Thats your lucky milk right there..Clover and all


----------



## cookie (Mar 27, 2009)

lookin good....


----------



## glass man (Mar 27, 2009)

LOVE THE COLOR OF THE PRESTON! JAMIE


----------



## Prophet (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! I like that milk. Looks like the paint is still pretty good too... can't beat the price.


----------



## mikmis (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys heres a few acl bottles that were in there too i dont know anything about these.


----------



## mikmis (Mar 28, 2009)

a few more


----------



## mikmis (Mar 28, 2009)

some of them were in crates


----------



## acls (Mar 28, 2009)

Getting free stuff that you like sure is fun.[]

 You've got a few good ACLs in that group.  The Mountain Dew if it cleans up nice is a $20-$30 bottle.  The Big Chief is a good one, but the condition is going to lower the value quite a bit.  In perfect shape it is a $100 bottle.  Not sure how much it would bring in the shape that it is in now.  The Rocket is a good one too.  It looks tlike it will clean up nicely.

 Let me know if you plan on selling any of the acls.  I would be interested.


----------



## op (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice haul.  I really like that Prestons.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, that's obvious that you're lucky!
 I feel jelous![8D]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice longmont hutch![]


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree the Rocket ACL soda should be a good one value-wise.


----------



## mgardziella (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like the Rocket too!  My ACL book has it at $50+ for an all-white ACL.  No idea about a red and white one.  Lucky finds!


----------



## mikmis (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys i will probably sell the acls if i can find out how much they are worth and give the money to my buddy .the local meds were like hitting the lotto for me and i want to make sure he gets somthing out of this too .
       the big chief is in realy bad shape with a huge nick out of the front at the base ,the mountain dew has alot of scratches in the glass but the paint looks good.i washed the dust off the rocket and it sparkles like it's brand new not a scratch on it and it looks like its been on a shelf for ever.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 28, 2009)

what goes around comes around.... you must be one nice person! congrats, enjoy! [] star


----------



## acls (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael-Just a heads up that I sent you an e-mail about the ACLs.  For some reason it seems most forum e-mails initially fall into the spam folder.


----------



## mikmis (Mar 29, 2009)

hi matt, not sure what happened but your e-mail never came through yet ill keep an eye out for it 
      thanks mike


----------



## acls (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael- I went ahead and sent you a private message through the forum.[]


----------



## mikmis (Mar 29, 2009)

hi matt ,just sent a reply to your pm not sure if it went through
      thanks mike


----------



## bottlingco (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you still have the Rocket or the Big Chief?  Thanks.


----------



## mikmis (Apr 24, 2009)

sorry bottlingco they both sold ill let you know if i find anymore.


----------

